# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  stopala

## cuckalica

prije poroda imala sam krasna stopala. malena i relativno uska. mogla sam ih ugurati u poneke cipele vel 34 (nosila sam 36 koji naginje 35ici)
u trudnoci su mi bila kao u hobbita minus dlake i jos uvijek mi se nisu vratila na prijasnju sirinu a proslo je skoro 2 godine. nemam vise viska kilograma pa pretpostavljam da ce tolika ostati. ili ima nade da ce se vratiti na staro?
kakva su vasa iskustva?
i jos me zanima da li ce mi se tako prosiriti nakon svakog poroda, jer rodim li jos dvaput bit ce mi sira nego dulja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zubic vila

Mislim da sam negdje čitala da stopala znaju narasti u trudnoći (mimo onog gotovo obaveznog oticanja pred kraj) i da onda obično ostanu tako veća za stalno.
A da li će ti opet još narasti u novoj trudnoći, mislim da to nitko ne može sigurno predvidjeti.

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam ko i ti imala fina, damska, uska stopala samo u većem broju nego ti.
u prvoj trudnoći su mi narasla za cili broj (ako ne i malo više), a s finom i uskom nogicom sam se definitivno pozdravila. nisu se stopala više nikad vratila u "normalu".
nije ni čudo da su mi se toliko raširila i narasla jer sam dobila previše kila (32) a noge su to tribale i nosit.
sad sam opet dobila isto kila, noge su mi otečene, a vidit ću šta će bit sa samim stopalima kad se tijelo malo vrati u normalu. mogu samo molit boga da nisu opet narasla i proširila se.

----------


## Brunda

Meni se nisu proširila ali su narasla za broj u prvoj trudnoći. Dobila sam 27 kg. 
U drugoj sam dobila 17 i nisu se više povećavala. Ali ostala su za broj veća nego prije prve trudnoće.

----------


## KayaR

I meni je stopalo poraslo za broj nakon tri trudnoce  :Sad:  
Ali,ja ipak mislim da ono ne naraste zaista,vec se od viska tezine svod malo spusti,i eto broja viska  :Mad:

----------


## Lovorka

Ja sam prije trudnoće imala krasna damska stopala br. 40 (i pol), a takva su ostala i nakon trudnoće. U trudnoći sam dobila 14 kg. Stopala ne narastu nego se spuste od težine.

----------


## Brunda

Naravno da se spuste, ali nažalost kasnije se više ne "dignu".

----------


## Kavin

Vidiš, kad to tako netko objasni, sad znam zašto mi neke cipele nakon trudnoće nisu nikad više tako dobro stajale, a ja sam dobila samo čini mi se 12 kila, ali bome su se dosta proširila više nego produljila, ali i to je negdje na pola broja do broj rekla bi.

----------


## BusyBee

U prvoj trudnoci sam dobila 10, u drugoj 5 kg.
U prvoj su mi se stopala povecala s 39 na 41!! I ostala takva.

----------


## melange

ja sad jedva stanem u 41 :shock:

kud sam zalutala na ovaj topic  :Nope:

----------


## fegusti

> ja sad jedva stanem u 41 :shock:


tako sam i ja ostala shokirana kada sam neki dan htjela uci u patike 41 a palac hoce van! :shock:

----------


## nova trudnica

ja sam prije prve trudnoće nosila 38....

prva trudnoća = stopalo naraslo na 39

druga trudnoća = stopalo naraslo na 40

moja mama mi neki dan rekla:" daj nemoj više rađati, pa na šta ćeš ličiti!"
 :Laughing:  

Umrla sam od smijeha....zamišljam sebe sa čoporom djece i stopala kao pajo-patak  :Laughing:

----------


## bajadera

Pa zašto noga naraste.  :shock: I meni za jedan broj?!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ja sam u klubu "sto" i bog i bormeš- noge trebaju zdržati tu kilažu! 
Mislim da ću do kraja trudnoće imati broj noge 42. Sva sreća kaj sam visoka pa nebum zgledala ko hobit.
I sva sreća kaj sad ima i ženskih cipela s tom veličinom!   :Grin:

----------


## KayaR

Joooj  :Laughing:

----------


## bundevica

ja sam u 1. trudnoći dobila 18 kg, u drugoj 23 kg, ali mi se noga povečala tek nakon 3. trudnoće, sa 38 na 39 (možda zato što sam se tad udebljala preko 30 kg  :Grin:  )

----------

